
Uber to Push for Arbitration in Waymo Trade Secrets Theft Case - pinewurst
http://fortune.com/2017/03/16/uber-arbitration-waymo/
======
mtgx
Google doesn't sue often. If it sued Uber, it probably means it's on a
_warpath_ against Uber, and it doesn't really matter if they'll spend a few
more million dollars on lawyer fees (with a potentially more significant
payout anyway). I don't see why Google would be interested in arbitration over
a lawsuit at this point.

